# walmart bulb ?s



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

what is it if the aponogeton bulbs have a white see through goo on them? will it kill them? do they have roots at all because 1 of my plants is 2-3 inches tall already but no roots yet? if the plant sprouts but the sprout soon turns white and wilts its dead right?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I see them get gooey all the time. Sometimes they die, sometimes it doesn't affect them at all.
These plants definately have roots. Once the plants have sprouted for about a week or so, the roots will grow downward about half as fast as the leaves grow upward, which is pretty fast.

Turns white and wilts?
Well, I have never had that happen, but it can't be a good thing.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

How tall do they get? I planted some a few weeks ago along the back of my tank to provide a background but most are only a few inches tall. I recently switched to better lighting but am restricted to 2 18" bulbs. I bought 2 aqua glo 18" bulbs for my 55 gallon tank. Will this provide enough light? And will the aponogetons get tall enough to reach close to the top of my 21" tank? or should i try some other type of plant?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They'll reach the top and then some


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The plant has roots. They just havent broken through the bulb yet.


----------

